# plate reel seat ?



## cwfinley19 (Jun 28, 2014)

Im planning on building my first rod or starting my first rod in the next week or two but im having a hard time deciding on a reel seat a guy the other day at Pickens had a plate reel seat and he let me hold it and it seemed to be just what I was looking for and to be honest a simple reel seat for my first rod. So im asking any pros cons ? Also you should be able to apply finish using a 18rpm rod dryer right. I honestly dont know I just caught the bug of wanting to jack something up with a rod I personally made any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

PM Pompano Joe, he is a master rod builder and reel refurbisher.


----------



## Mackerel mauler (Sep 22, 2013)

Big thing on the plates is not getting flexcoat in the track of the clip


----------



## snowman (Oct 8, 2014)

I started with buying some stuff I didn't really care if I messed it up. You can start with a mud hole blank and some other inexpensive parts just to get the hang of it. I would kick myself if I messed up a nice rain shadow or something. I do a lot of practicing on mud hole blanks with some Fuji seats and any guides that are on sale. You can get a set up for about $60 and they aren't bad blanks. I use em for trout and redfish. I even made one for a guy who caught a stud jack on one.


----------

